# Downeaster dump insert and Tailgate replacement spreader



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

When I ordered my 05 F-350 PSD I knew I needed dual Alts. because I wanted to run an all electric set up. My other trucks are a combo of Hyd. and Elec/Hyd. 

After looking a few different products I went with a Downeaster ALL ELECTRIC dump insert and tailgate spreader and a Blizzard 810 plow.

My first use was AWESOME. Great spread, great feed, lift and shift load with ease, and clean up was quick and better than with the V box or the Vee Pro.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Looking for new spreader*

Do you have any pix of your set up?? Looking to get rid of my p/o/crap vpro and get something real. I also have to increase my capacity due to additional accts this year. I need about 3.5 -4 yards to get through my route, and usually can't refill. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I really like the electric idea as long as it seems to hold up. Thanks again and be safe..Jack


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

jax1013 said:


> Do you have any pix of your set up?? Looking to get rid of my p/o/crap vpro and get something real. I also have to increase my capacity due to additional accts this year. I need about 3.5 -4 yards to get through my route, and usually can't refill. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I really like the electric idea as long as it seems to hold up. Thanks again and be safe..Jack


1) Yes, the VeePro is a real P.O.S. I owned one so I can say it.

2) I do have some pics but already posted them on a different thread and this site WILL NOT let me post the same pic twice.

3) To date this unit has been GREAT. The few jams/cloggs I have had were cleared easy and in seconds right at the feed gate. Other than that the unit works without fail. The dump insert has raised and lowered without any strain.

4) If you are talking about getting 3.5-4 yards of salt in a SRW P/U truck I think you might have a issue. My 05 F-350 is rated for 11,100 GVWR and a payload of 4,800lbs. with a rear GAWR of 6,500lbs. I added an additional spring to the Aux spring giving me an additional between 800-1200lbs in payload.

The dump insert w/spreader goes about 800lbs. and I am loading about 3 yards of salt. At and average weight of 1,800 per yard I think I am right at capicity. Add the fact that my accounts are within 5 miles of my yard I get the load off quick. If you want to get 3.5 to 4 yard loaded I think you will need to look at something larger than a 3/4ton pick up. I can tell you I am loading about 5 yard in my 03 F-450 DRW 9' dump with spring work on the main pack and AUX on both sides.


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

I would also like to see pics of the setup


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Just a few more pics...


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

4evergreenlawns - that is an awesome setup. Looks very good. Sorry i didnt see your pictures posted in previous post, but the last 2 gave me a good overall. Right now i am looking for an insertable dumb box that can be taken in and out fairly easily for a regular pickup box. Any good links other than truckcraft? Thanks


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

No sure what kind of P/U you have but the unit I have used the four of the six OEM bed mounting bolts. then is would just be a matter of you having something to lift it out. But I have all intention on using this year round so I never gave taking it once installt much thought.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

That's a nice setup 4. What kinda money does something like that go for? I saw on their web site that they7 make that set up for a short-bed also. I would maybe go for something like that!! 
Know anyone looking for a slightly used VPro??? :realmad:


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

All total what you see including freight was $5,300.00. Well worth every penny. I should have paid the $500.00 for the SS dump as well. Next time.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Very Nice Ron!


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

4evergreenlawns can we see some more pics. I looking at a truck just like that.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

loaded pics.

First there was one, and now here is two......payup payup payup


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Ron what does that hold ? looks like about a 1/2 a ton do you wash it out ever?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

You are killing me here   

If I tell will it be consider bragging???


----------



## ACA Landscaping (Jan 10, 2005)

*.*

well one of my vpro 8000 holds over 1.5 tons and i know that holds more than that so i think you a little off on the 1/2 ton guess. i would be curious to no how much they do hold to justify cost over ez dump or standard gas vbox . well lets hear it...........


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

My guess is around 2 tons of salt is about all the truck will handle. Am I even close?

Regards Mike


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I load three FULL one yard buckets. With one yard averaging out to be 1 ton give or take of course so I use 3 tons as a number. EX Dump is exact same size. Lets not forget I added on spring to the AUX. on each side and run Timbrens all frotn and rear. Also running the 18" tires in Load Range E. The truck handles it just fine considering it is a PSD and Tow/Haul is a must. You can see the load raised without a problem.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I put just over 2.8 tons (mounded) in my dump insert and it lifted without a problem. from the looks of that you are just under 2.5 tons.
Looks like a great setup.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow, thats awesome. I'd love a set up like that. In the spring I'm pretty sure im getting an 04 f250 ext cab, short box. Hopefully I can set it up with something like that, I've always wanted a dump insert. I almost bought one in 05 but by the time they had one in stock, I already spent the money on something else, opps.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

4EVERGREENLAWNS...... CANT WATE TO SEE MORE PICTURES.........DO YOU DO LANDSCAPING AND LAWNMOWING? wHAT KIND OF EQUIPMENT YOU RUN N THE SUMMER? KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND REAL NICE TRUCK YOU HAVE AND LOOK FORWARD TO SEING MORE PICTURES...


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I have the same set-up. Ez-Dumper thanks to plowdude and a downeaster tailgate spreader but mine is steel instead of stainless. 

Question, did you guys weld on pieces to that flap so it will be vertical instead of laying flat. Mine lays flat down in and when sand shift it sometimes goes over. I noticed yours are flat against the dump like a wall almost.

I will post some pictures of mine tomorrow!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I did make that slight mod to the rear flap thing. I made it as you see in the pic. It does help reduce the salt from over running the speader when shifting load.

FWIW, in 2004 they decided to make them in SS only. So both of mine are SS, the 05 unit even came with a SS spinner plate.

I know you guys up in New England run Sand mix. How does it work with that? Are you running it just as a on/off or is there a controller you are using???


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I got mine used and it just came with an on and off switch. It spreads sand/salt really well. The chute is opened all the way. I have 2 lights under the bumper and one mounted on the spreader so I can see how well it is spreading so I can control the spread by how fast I drive. 

My spinner is rusted so I am going to buy the whole spinner assembly next year in SS.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

So this unit will spread sand/salt mix fairly well too? I've ran just about every brand spreader out there and then bought a new Sno-Way 2.0yd/11.5 briggs this winter when I retired one of my spreaders. I swore I'd buy nothing else other than Sno-way spreaders from here out, but that is one hell of a spreader. Makes the rig look real clean looking like it's factory almost and the visibility with that unit vs a v-box looks like it would be better as well.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Ron
Did you install the insert yourself? If so how hard was it to install? I'm looking to buy on for my SB 2500HD and a friend is looking for one for a LB 2500HD.How long did it take forr the shipping?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We just had a wear hole appear in ours in the plastic that surrounds the spinner. It shoots alot of salt into the bed now which is annoying. Has anyone else had this occur? I am thinking of getting some metal and surrounding the plastic with it.

Jon


----------



## Dodgediesel96 (Nov 9, 2006)

hey 4evergreen,

how do you like the LCF? I have been looking at another truck possibly an F550 or LCF. I do like the LCF because it seems to have more power than the isuzu's but it can still manuver like them. Tell me about it lol !

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

great looking setup, do you know if that spreader will fit on a truckcraft unit?

also, i was wondering why you dont build the sides up a little on that insert. we take advantage of the stake pockets and build side extensions even with the cab protector. we are only using the shortbed units but it increases our capacity to 4+ yrds of material. it would be that much better using a longbed unit like you have.

is it a weight issue or something else?

i attached a pic of an example of one of our shortbed trucks with insert and side boards.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't think it will fit a truckcraft without some decent mods, but truckcraft has a decent unit, $$$, but I think it works just as well, it might be better just to get that instead.

I did put wood sides on, plywood, they don't look as nice as yours, but they do the job. I like it for leaves. For salt, I think it helps a bit, but it you are only putting 2 yards in (which is all I would put in weight wise) then you shouldn't really have to many spill issues once you flatten the load.

Jon


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

4evergreens,

How well is that steel bed holding up with the salt? I am getting one here soon (spring). I wanted to go with a stainless steel version but the price difference is almost 1k! so I was thinking of getting it sprayed with rhino liner. Installed (painted) was around 2300-2400 and stainless wa around 2900-3200. I need a new spreader next season but the regular tailgate spreaders are pushin' 3k anyway so I'm glad to hear the type you have was around the same price and looks like it makes thing a lot easier.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Brian Young;379077 said:


> 4evergreens,
> 
> How well is that steel bed holding up with the salt? I am getting one here soon (spring). I wanted to go with a stainless steel version but the price difference is almost 1k! so I was thinking of getting it sprayed with rhino liner. Installed (painted) was around 2300-2400 and stainless wa around 2900-3200. I need a new spreader next season but the regular tailgate spreaders are pushin' 3k anyway so I'm glad to hear the type you have was around the same price and looks like it makes thing a lot easier.


hi brian 
i have a ezdumper in my truck the best thing i have spent the money on. they work good i can put 3 ton in my dumper and it will lift it good. i don't know about the rhino liner if that would be a good thing or not. if you cut grass and do landscaping i would have to say not to go with that. the grass and mulch ect..... would get stuck in the bed from the rhino liner being rough. i have a bed liner i am putting in the bed of my ezdumper so it will keep some of the dents off the dumper ect..... about the spreader i have a down eastern spreader work good check out my other post and you can see my dumper and spreader 
:waving: 
 :waving:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have heard that it doesn't move as well on the Rhino Lining. This doesn't make complete sense to me, but it is something to consider I guess. Can anyone comment on that?


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

look closely at the picture above that i posted. that truckcraft bed has Line-X in it and i specifically asked them to make it as smooth as possible. i dont have any experience with using it as a salt spreader but if mulch slides out im sure salt will. i paid about $400 to have the bed line-x'ed and i dont regret it at all. it works great, holds up well, and keep the bed looking pristine.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

They shipped my Stainless Steel dump insert with every option out Weds the 21st, hopefully it will be here friday or monday! If it gets here friday, it will be put to work Monday. Hope the install goes well.


Forevergreen: do I need to take the bed liner out?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Can't wait to see it, Take lots of phots for us? Love to see the install and everything


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I am having it installed. Sorry. I cant wait to get it though...

Does anyone know how long to ship from Maine to Michigan?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

PremierLand;386091 said:


> I am having it installed. Sorry. I cant wait to get it though...
> 
> Does anyone know how long to ship from Maine to Michigan?


Hi Mark
I order mine on tuesday, was told about 1-2 weeks for shipping. Lets see some pictures when its installed.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

flykelley;386123 said:


> Hi Mark
> I order mine on tuesday, was told about 1-2 weeks for shipping. Lets see some pictures when its installed.
> 
> Regards Mike


that was most likely because they had to build it also. They told me it took 7-10days to build then they shipped it, which was weds.


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

You are saying that the whole insert and spreader weigh about 800 lbs. Just curious my maxi dump insert weigh 1020lbs by it's self. Do you know if the down easter spreader will work with other dump inserts. I spoke with them on it they say yes, but I would like to know if someone out there has done it and what if anything had to be fabricated to make it work. I run maxi dumps with a 5 ton dump rating. 

Thanks
James, JRG Landscape

ps great looking set up


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Not sure james. I know my downeaster has a 6ton dump rating (not that i would ever carry that much) and is power up and power down. So far no compalints, hopefully i will get the salt spreader for it.

I am pretty sure the downeaster salter works with other inserts.


----------



## The Cutting Edg (Sep 3, 2007)

4evergreenlawns;183262 said:


> All total what you see including freight was $5,300.00. Well worth every penny. I should have paid the $500.00 for the SS dump as well. Next time.[/QUOTE
> 
> How much for just the spreader? You got some real nice equipment...


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

The newest unit I have is already two seasons old. I want to say just the spreader was in the $2,800.00 range. 

As an update I can tell you that I have spreader about 60 tons per season out of each of these since I put them into service and Ihave had very little problems out of them. 

I am still sold on the fact that for all seasons usage this set up is the best for a 1 ton pick up truck for the money.

Ron G.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Good afternoon Jon, thanks for your interest in Blizzard and DownEaster Winter maintenance products.

"The Blizzard 8611LP for your 2008 F-350 is $7,695 installed plus tax.

DownEaster 8ft Stainless Dump insert - $4,979, plus cab protector - $729, and Stainless Salter - $4,469

Please feel free to contact me with any questions."

These are the kind of prices you are looking at north of the border... which doesn't make sense with the dollar being at parity.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

4evergreenlawns;407087 said:


> The newest unit I have is already two seasons old. I want to say just the spreader was in the $2,800.00 range.
> 
> As an update I can tell you that I have spreader about 60 tons per season out of each of these since I put them into service and Ihave had very little problems out of them.
> 
> ...


What are some of the Very little Problems?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Bruce,

The only repeated issue I have had is Drop Coils but that is on the dump insert end. One about every season or so mostly they need replacing during the summer. On the spreader end, I had a lovejoy come apart the first season and now keep a back up on hand. Also had a 100Amp curcit breaker good bad last season on the oldest of the untis. 

Again, these are issue I have also seen with my Airflo dump body. So any electric/Hydro is goung to have a coil good bad from time to time. For the amount of usage I wold say the down time I have seen never once left me without a spreader fot an event. 

Ron G.


----------



## SamuriShovels (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the downeaster insert/spreader combo and was going to add another but my rep up here put me onto the Avalanche model. As far as I can tell the inserts are pretty similar but the Avalanche tail gate spreader has a stainless steel motor as standard and it has a motor cover too instead of the downeaster unit which is exposed. I got it with their variable speed control too and it looks great. Roll on those Ice-storms!!!!!!!tymusic


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I've looked at that one too, from the quick chat, sounds like alot more money. but look very similar to downeaster for the dump insert. I do love the spreader control on it.


----------



## padude2004 (Mar 6, 2004)

Jerre Heyer has some brand new, old stock ez dump spreaders for sale and some demo downeasters. all are painted steel. starting at $2000. you can customize your controller to your liking.


----------



## SamuriShovels (Sep 27, 2007)

When I called around up here and down in the states it seemed that the Avalanche and Downeaster models were pretty close in price. I think the Avalanche spreader might have been a couple of hundred bucks more but in my opinion it's likely to hold up better, it's got a Leeson spinner motor instead of the no name one on my Downeaster and the auger motor's covered. 
Hopefully we get enough snow and ice to hammer them both this winter and let mother nature decide!!!!!
tymusic


----------



## padude2004 (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47076

here is the link to the new, old stock ez dump spreaders and the downeasters for sale!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47076


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

SamuriShovels;407999 said:


> When I called around up here and down in the states it seemed that the Avalanche and Downeaster models were pretty close in price. I think the Avalanche spreader might have been a couple of hundred bucks more but in my opinion it's likely to hold up better, it's got a Leeson spinner motor instead of the no name one on my Downeaster and the auger motor's covered.
> Hopefully we get enough snow and ice to hammer them both this winter and let mother nature decide!!!!!
> tymusic


Prices's we got quoted up here, are no where near the same


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

What is worse, is when something is made in Ontario, and it is still cheaper in New York... like a GM Truck.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

SamuriShovels;407999 said:


> When I called around up here and down in the states it seemed that the Avalanche and Downeaster models were pretty close in price. I think the Avalanche spreader might have been a couple of hundred bucks more but in my opinion it's likely to hold up better, it's got a Leeson spinner motor instead of the no name one on my Downeaster and the auger motor's covered.
> Hopefully we get enough snow and ice to hammer them both this winter and let mother nature decide!!!!!
> tymusic


Samuri Drop me a pm, I'm wondering who you got prices from and what they quoted you. if you don't mind


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Me too please, I just talked to Walker Equipment in Markham and they didn't seem to know the price.

Thanks,

Jon


----------

